# Spouse having Hepatitis C



## muneer.t (Jul 22, 2012)

Dear All

I have applied for subclass 175 on June 27th, 2012. I have got my CO assigned in early September.
I have two queries in which i need your help:
1. Unfortunately my wife has been diagnosed with Hepatitis C Positive in August this year. Does anyone here with the same condition been granted Visa or is it a lost case now?

2. The status of the documents in online "Document Checklist" has been changed from _Required_ to _Met_. Does this only mean that CO has received the documents or it means that the document fulfils the requirements also?

Would be grateful for an advice.

Regards


----------



## anwarm.aziz (Sep 11, 2008)

For 1 I'm not sure but I advice you read the medical requirements documents in their site.
For 2 don't depend on the status the real process process will start when you assigned a case officer.
Good Luck


----------



## anwarm.aziz (Sep 11, 2008)

For 1 I'm not sure but I advise you read the medical requirements documents in their site.
For 2 don't depend on the status the real process process will start when you assigned a case officer.
Good Luck


----------



## muneer.t (Jul 22, 2012)

Many thanks for your response....

....anyone able to help further on this topic...point 1??


----------



## petr_panteleev (Mar 21, 2013)

muneer.t said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have applied for subclass 175 on June 27th, 2012. I have got my CO assigned in early September.
> I have two queries in which i need your help:
> ...


Dear muneer.t, I have similar issue with Hep C. May I please ask you about your experience here or by mail? Thanks in advance,  Petr.


----------



## muneer.t (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi Petr

No further progress so far. I wish you all the best.


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

muneer.t said:


> Hi Petr
> 
> No further progress so far. I wish you all the best.


Dear Muneer,

Any progress can you please update on it ?


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

petr_panteleev said:


> Dear muneer.t, I have similar issue with Hep C. May I please ask you about your experience here or by mail? Thanks in advance, *Petr.


Dear petr_panteleev did you get any update on it ? may i ask you i have in similar situation. Pleae Thanks a lot


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Hepatitis*

Muneer please let us know how your case went 


muneer.t said:


> Hi Petr
> 
> No further progress so far. I wish you all the best.


----------



## muneer.t (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi

No meds/PCC calls so far so still waiting 

Regards


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello Muneer,
Any progress on this issue? what was the outcome of your application?


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

I pray it all goes well. Just keep us updated.


----------



## muneer.t (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi

I got my meds and pcc call on Nov 28th. will be doing it in December. Any update from you guys?

regards


----------



## nakhter (Feb 4, 2018)

Muneer, what happened to your case?


muneer.t said:


> Hi
> 
> I got my meds and pcc call on Nov 28th. will be doing it in December. Any update from you guys?
> 
> regards


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

He hasn't logged in for over 3.5 years.


----------

